# Mt. Bike Tour at Sea Otter Classic



## Delta_kilo (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone enter the Sea Otter Classic Mt.bike Tour with their e-bike yet? I just may try it this year although 19 miles isn't very far for an e-bike would like to see something around 30 miles.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Even @ 30 miles its nothing for an ebike. Need something that will atleast break the 1000Wh mark and over two hrs of riding.



Delta_kilo said:


> Anyone enter the Sea Otter Classic Mt.bike Tour with their e-bike yet? I just may try it this year although 19 miles isn't very far for an e-bike would like to see something around 30 miles.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I wonder where this routes as e-bikes are not allowed on trails at Fort Ord----is it just roads ? I believe last year folks doing e-bike demo's had to stay on racetrack property. Anyone with other info?


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

pctloper said:


> I wonder where this routes as e-bikes are not allowed on trails at Fort Ord----is it just roads ? I believe last year folks doing e-bike demo's had to stay on racetrack property. Anyone with other info?


BLM took down all the "no ebike" signs last week so they're fair game out at Fort Ord these days. Save your money, Ord has close to 100 miles of trails you can ride and you can even connect with the Rec Trail along the coast if you know where you're going. Skip the "Bike Tour" and explore on your own with a map.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I totally agree with you! Its way better to explore on your own then ride in some preplanned group trip.



Train Wreck said:


> Skip the "Bike Tour" and explore on your own with a map.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Train Wreck said:


> BLM took down all the "no ebike" signs last week so they're fair game out at Fort Ord these days. Save your money, Ord has close to 100 miles of trails you can ride and you can even connect with the Rec Trail along the coast if you know where you're going. Skip the "Bike Tour" and explore on your own with a map.


Great news, can't wait!


----------



## Delta_kilo (Oct 30, 2006)

matt4x4 said:


> I totally agree with you! Its way better to explore on your own then ride in some preplanned group trip.


 Agree best to do your own recon vs preplanned rides I'm still on the fence whether or not I'll go or not. Maybe fun this year checking out all the new ebike stuff in person at the venue always cool to check out the new hi tech gizmos in person.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes it is cool to check it out though I have never been. I want to go to the one in Vancouver.

BC Bike Show -February 29 & March 1, 2020
Vancouver Convention Centre - East Building

Then there is Veva ElectraFest.

I have never ridden any store bought ebike, besides the now defunked Bionx.



Delta_kilo said:


> Agree best to do your own recon vs preplanned rides I'm still on the fence whether or not I'll go or not. Maybe fun this year checking out all the new ebike stuff in person at the venue always cool to check out the new hi tech gizmos in person.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been doing the Sea Otter MTB Tour for years now and last year there were quite a bit of Ebikes (though illegal). Now that the area is open to Ebikes I bet a bunch more will be out there. If you want more miles do the Gravel Grinder tour.


----------



## RichardWad (Sep 24, 2019)

matt4x4 said:


> I totally agree with you! Its way better to explore on your own then ride in some preplanned group trip.


So it's better to first explore on my own, and then ride in a preplanned group?

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta_kilo (Oct 30, 2006)

Skipping the Sea Otter this year I'm planning on riding a section of the Pony Express trail this spring in Nevada hopefully that is. Trying to plan a section were I can pull off and get the battery recharged like at a library, or gas station. I ride a Turbo Levo comp with a 700Wh battery so I think I could pull off 50 miles with the bike fully loaded with gear still in the testing stage.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29488162


----------

